# Earwigs



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey guys,

I spray generally with Bifen outside on a regular 30-60 day basis and almost always have no bugs except for finding them dead outside, but at my old house and new house. I continue to get earwigs in the bathroom. Is there something better I can spray outside or along house edge to prevent them from getting in?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Earwigs love damp areas. Here's some info about earwigs and treatment products:

https://doyourownpestcontrol.com/earwig.htm


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks! The side of the yard where my bathroom is doesn't get much sun at all because of the privacy fence. Grass has pretty much died out. I probably need to do some gravel and some plants that will survive the shade and see if it will help dry it out and push them away. May need to just do some ornamental stones and no plants?


----------

